# Looking for a Breeder in NJ



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Having trouble finding a good breeder near Bergen County NJ. Does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

We really want a harborview pup! But wondering if any breeder in NJ that is as good.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

There are a few BYB's in North Jersey.....I've even seen one that posted on a utility pole.....and you would have no idea what youre getting....but anyway, I would contact the AKC or the Golden Retriever Club of NJ for reputable breeders.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Might try these breeders in NJ:

Auric Acres Golden Retrievers
Traci McGrath
Belle Meade, NJ USA 
[email protected]
www.auricacres.com 

Camelot Golden Retrievers
Patricia Herschman
Glassboro., NJ USA 08028 
[email protected]

Goldenway Goldens
Leslie Lesser
Marlboro, NJ USA 07746 
[email protected]
Welcome to Goldenway Goldens 
732-536-2528

Jacaranda Golden Retrievers
Alyson Fuge
Mendham, NJ USA 07945 
[email protected]
973-927-8222

Jansun Goldens
Janice Tucker
Farmingdale, NJ USA 07727 
[email protected]
Jansun Goldens 

Kalm Sea Golden Retrievers
Susan Robins
Southampton, NJ USA 08088 
[email protected]
609-859-4212

MapleGlo Goldens
Ree Maple
Wall, NJ USA 07719 
[email protected]
:: MapleGlo Goldens :: 

Okeechobee Goldens
Susan Taylor
Hampton, NJ USA 
[email protected]

Overlook Golden Retrievers
Susanne Mottley
Bloomsbury, NJ USA 08804 
[email protected]
908-479-6827

Picabo Goldens
Barbara Govan
Cream Ridge, NJ USA 08514 
[email protected]
:: Picabo Goldens :: 
609-758-0364

Shoregold Golden Retreivers
Gail Fumo
Marmora, NJ USA 
[email protected]
Home 
609-390-3583

Trinity Golden Retrievers
Caroline Kaplonski
Nutley, NJ USA 07110 
[email protected]
Trinity Golden Retrievers Home Page 

Westor Golden Retrievers
Margaret & John Strowe
Lafayette, NJ USA westorgoldenret 
[email protected]
Westor Goldens Home Page 
973-579-7579

Sweetlea Golden Retrievers
Susan Lee
Medford, NJ USA 08055 
[email protected]
sweetleagold.angelfire.com 

Charpe Goldens
Sue Sharpe
Glen Gardner, NJ USA 08826 
[email protected]


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the referral. Jansungoldens has a puppies coming soon. Does anyone know anything about Jansunsgoldens, Seems really good so far. Going to speak on the phone today. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Be super duper careful. In the NJ/PA area, there are a LOT of breeders who have clean facilities and happy dogs but who breed for profit and DON'T do all the necessary health clearances. You do not want your money going to support that kind of operation, and a dog from that kind of place may look great, but he'll be at much higher risk for health problems down the road. There are absolutely no excuses for incomplete clearances on breeding dogs.

Do not compromise on breeding ethics. The GRCA has a wonderful code of ethics for breeders on their website and a guide to finding a great breeder. 

There's a lot more that goes into breeding a great dog, but clearances are the bare minimum, so they're a great way to shorten your list of breeders, since you can knock out most of the bad breeders right away.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Sharon - We're happily waiting for a Jansun puppy (Shelby/Tag) hopefully around Memorial Day. I've spoken with Jan numerous times and visited twice and feel very good about our decision. Her dogs are beautiful with sweet, calm dispositions. All clearances are done (hips, heart, eyes, thyroid, elbows). The puppies get lots of personal attention and it's apparent that she's in this for all the right reasons. Good luck with your search!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

We are picking up our puppy from Goldenway Goldens next weekend. So far the experience has been positive, but until I actually get the pup I can't say much...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Goldenway has 5 litters on the ground or expected in a very short period of time. For me, looking for a puppy, it would steer me away.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A golden breeder here in Maine who is now more involved with flat coats, told me that the Flat Coat COE allows members to breed only one litter/year.....


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Goldenway owns and has partnerships with other breeders. I believe that is why they are able to have so many litters at one time?


----------

